# Can dogs take human Acidophilus pills?



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It's just fine.

You can give them anytime. Just don't give at the same time as antibiotics. You have to wait 2-3 hrs in between, or they'll cancel one another out.

You can also give her some (about 1/4 c) pumpkin (canned...NOT pie mix). I'd also try a bland diet...like boiled hamburger mixed with rice.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> It's just fine.
> 
> You can give them anytime. Just don't give at the same time as antibiotics. You have to wait 2-3 hrs in between, or they'll cancel one another out.
> 
> You can also give her some (about 1/4 c) pumpkin (canned...NOT pie mix). I'd also try a bland diet...like boiled hamburger mixed with rice.


Thank you. I have her a mixture of pure pumpkin, white, and chicken as well. Hopefully things clear up soon...


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

You might want to try FortiFlora. I have been using it for about a month for Baxter, who always has problems with his stomach because he is constantly eating things, and it works wonders. I got it from my vet but believe it's available over the counter. 

http://www.purinaveterinarydiets.com/CanineProductDetail.aspx?prod=244


----------

